# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  المريـخ (3) : الهلال ( 2) مجموعــات الكونفودرالية

## طارق حامد

*بـــســـم الله الــرحـــمـــن الــرحــيـــم 

والصلاة و السلام على اشرف الخلق سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

يا ربي بالمصطفي بلغ مقاصدنا و انصرنا نصر مبين 

اوصيكم كما اوصاني الحبيب عبدالعظيم حاج عمر بقراءة آية الكرسي 

لطرد الاعمال الغير كريمة التي يقوم بها البعض 

نسال الله النصر المبين 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باذن الله تعالى وببركاتك ياشيخ طارق نحنا منصورين وللمجموعة متصدرين


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ السعد



*

----------


## الدلميت

*منتصرين بعون الله العلي القدير
*

----------


## سيدو

*




احباب مريخاب اونلاين


مرحبا بكم بيننا علي رحاب منتدانا ومنبرنا الكبير
وعلي مدنا المتواصل علي ابواب لجنة النقل المباشر في  تقديم   تحليلي  لجميع مجريات والمشاركات المحلية والافريقية خدمه تميزنا عن غيرنا في عالم الشبكة العنكبوتية 




التقديم التحليلى لمباريات 

  


كأس الاتحاد الافريقي (الكونفدرالية) 2012م 


الزعيــــــــم × الهــــــــلال 

فمرحبا بكم


      ستقام المباراة في موعدها يوم السبت الساعة السابعة مساء بإستاد  المريخ  بأم درمان وتم التأمين علي ترتيبات إستقبال المكلفين بإدارة  المباراة من  قبل الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم(كاف) من طاقم تحكيم ومراقب  ومنسق عام  ومسئول أمني وسيحلوا جميعاً بفندق السلام روتانا.

     تقرر  أن يعقد الإجتماع الفني للمبارة يوم غد الجمعة الساعة العاشرة صباحاً   بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد بالخرطوم (2) بحضور المسئولين بالإتحاد السوداني   ومراقب المباراة والمنسق العام والمسئول الأمني وممثلي الناديين.

     سيقوم  ممثلون من اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة والأجهزة الأمنية والشرطية  بزيارة  ميدانية لإستاد المريخ لتحديد سعة الإستاد وتنفيذ الخطة الخاصة  بتأمين  المباراة.
 


 


المــــــــريخ  × الهــــــــلال 


ذهاب دور الـمجموعات لدوري الكونفدرالية 2012

الزمان : السبت الموافق 2012/10/20

التوقيت : 7:00 مساء بتوقيت السودان



حكم المباراة :    ؟؟



 




 




 


الزعيـــــــــــــم
 

 

أدى   فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء أمس تجربة ودية أمام نجوم أبوسعد انتهت   بثلاثية حمراء على ملعب السلاح الطبي بأمدرمان في اطار اعداد الفريق   لمواجهة الهلال في قمة السبت الكونفدرالية وخصّص ريكاردو تجربة الأمس   للعناصر التي لم تشارك في مباراة النسور أمس الأول وأخضع بقية اللاعبين   لحمام ثلج وأشرك 
 ريكاردو   كل من يس.. سفاري.. نجم الدين.. قلق.. مصعب عمر.. موسى الزومة.. فيصل   العجب.. سكواها.. وارغو.. فيصل موسى.. أمير كمال.. أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول   متقدماً بثنائية عن طريق سكواها والعجب وأضاف الزامبي الهدف الثالث في   الحصة الثانية وأخضع مدرب الحراس أكرم الهادي لتدريبات خاصة وعنيفة.. على   صعيد متصل انتظم فريق الكرة في معسكره المغلق بفندق كورال قبل مواجهة   الهلال وسيؤدي مرانه الرئيسي مساء اليوم على ملعبه.. من جهة أخرى أكد طبيب   المريخ أن البرازيلي ليما يمكنه المشاركة في تدريب اليوم وكان اللاعب  يعاني  من آلام طفيفة لا تستحق الكشف.
 







تشكيلة الفريق : 
 
 ؟؟؟؟
 





 




الهلال السوداني
 


 


يؤدي   فريق الكرة بنادي الهلال في السابعة من مساء اليوم على ملعبه تدريبه   الرئيسي لمباراته أمام المريخ يوم بعد غدٍ السبت في الجولة الأخيرة من دور   المجموعتين من البطولة الكونفدرالية ويشارك في التدريب كل اللاعبين ويشرف   عليه  الفرنسي   غارزيتو  ومعاونيه وسينتظم الفريق بُعيد التدريب في معسكر مقفول ببيت  اللاعبين  بالمهندسين فيما يختتم تحضيراته مساء يوم غدٍ الجمعة على ملعبه..  وكان  الجهاز الفني منح اللاعبين راحة يوم أمس بعد فراغ الفريق من الجولة  الثانية  والعشرين من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز التي حقق فيها الفوز بثلاثة  أهداف  مقابل هدف.




 



تشكيلة الفريق : 
 
  ؟؟؟؟
 




**********************
 




القنوات النااااااااااقلة 



 
الموقع الرسمي:

http://www.aljazeerasport.net






***************


قناة النيلين



 
رابط للمشاهدة 


http://www.watchfomny.com/A-Tv-Soudan.php







***************
 
الاذاعة الرياضية

 


http://listentosudan.com/sudasite/%D...sudan-com.html
 






***************
 





تحيـــــــــات 
 






 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*باذن الله منتصرين 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياسيدو 
سيتم دمج البوست مع بوست الشيخ طارق حامد لانه سبقك في فتح بوست المباراة
واصل ابداعاتك ياحبيب

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا كسلاوي خلاص سيدو صاحب الشغلة جاء وفتح بوست ادمج هذا البوست معاه 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم ياسيدو 
سيتم دمج البوست مع بوست الشيخ طارق حامد لانه سبقك في فتح بوست المباراة
واصل ابداعاتك ياحبيب





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البوست ده حيكون اضخم بوست اتفتح لمباراة في تاريخ المنبر
وبكره اذكركم

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*منصورين باذن الله
ومعزومين باسطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا كسلاوي خلاص سيدو صاحب الشغلة جاء وفتح بوست ادمج هذا البوست معاه 




الاتنين عينان في راس المنبر الجميل

والاتنين بشرة خير للنصر باذن الله

مش كده يامورتا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا كسلاوي خلاص سيدو صاحب الشغلة جاء وفتح بوست ادمج هذا البوست معاه 



الفكي جاب اسمك انت
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الاتنين عينان في راس المنبر الجميل

والاتنين بشرة خير للنصر باذن الله

مش كده يامورتا



قصدك شنو يا كسلاوى
يعنى أحمر مكة مالو؟
عشان جاب ليك التعادلات
ههههههههههههها


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الفكي جاب اسمك انت



يعني ما جاب اسم احمر مازيمبي 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*يادكتور اوعي من احمر مكة 


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يعني ما جاب اسم احمر مازيمبي 



ههههههههههههه دا بالزات قال شوفو ليه طريقه ربطوهو يوم المباراة دي 

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

يادكتور اوعي من احمر مكة 





هسى بجيك بالتقيل يا مورتا
لوووك الصبر


*

----------


## سيدو

*التحيه لك حبيبنا مريخابي والتحيه للاخ طارق وعذرا لم اري البوست الاخر ونتمني ان يكون خير فأل لنا هذا التقديم بالانتصار المبهر انشاء الله 

لكم ودي وتقديري ولكل المرور الانيق وايضا الحبيب مرتضي دياب

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*دقس دقس 
احمر مكة دقس
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

دقس دقس 
احمر مكة دقس



انت يا احمد ما شفته شيخ كته قال شنو في مباراة المريخ والهلال السابقة 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

وتانى وحات الله
مافتح لى بوست
فيهو ريكاردو
او احمر مكه




*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

انت يا احمد ما شفته شيخ كته قال شنو في مباراة المريخ والهلال السابقة 







اقسم بالله
ضحكت لمن عيوني دمعوا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

قصدك شنو يا كسلاوى
يعنى أحمر مكة مالو؟
عشان جاب ليك التعادلات
ههههههههههههها






احمر مكه فتح بوست واحد مع الهلافيت 
وانتهت بالتعادل والتعادل كان يعتبر للمريخ انتصار بحسابات الذهاب والاياب 
ثم ان المريخ لعب في تلك المباراة منقوص والحكم تحامل علي المريخ كثيراً فهل يعتبر تعادل 
اما اي بوست فتحوا احمرمكه ومهما كانت المباراة صعبه او سهله فان المريخ انتصر فيها بحمد الله نشوف الناس ديل 

لكن برضو قلبي معاهم لانو ما برضي في المريخ يارب انصر المريخ اللهم انصرنا يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					


احمر مكه فتح بوست واحد مع الهلافيت 
وانتهت بالتعادل والتعادل كان يعتبر للمريخ انتصار بحسابات الذهاب والاياب 
ثم ان المريخ لعب في تلك المباراة منقوص والحكم تحامل علي المريخ كثيراً فهل يعتبر تعادل 
اما اي بوست فتحوا احمرمكه ومهما كانت المباراة صعبه او سهله فان المريخ انتصر فيها بحمد الله نشوف الناس ديل 

لكن برضو قلبي معاهم لانو ما برضي في المريخ يارب انصر المريخ اللهم انصرنا يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 



والله نحنا بنثق فيك يا بدر الدين
لانك تصديت لاصعب مباراة زاغوا منها الناس كلهم
وهى تعتبر تعادل بطعم الانتصار

لكن ناس شيخ طارق وكسلاوى طبعا" ضامنين المباراة دى
وكان ما كدى كان جابوك انت طواااالى

اللهم انصرنا فى كل وقت وحين على الجلافيط
واحفظ لنا أحمرنا البعذبهم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




			
				 RED PLANET                                     
دقس دقس 
احمر مكة دقس



احمر مكة لم يفتح بوست قبل اي مباراة باكثر من يوم وينتظر ان يترجل احدهم 
                      ويفتح بوست وحينما لم يجد يتشجع ويفتح بوست ويتحقق النصر باذن الله






			
				        انت يا احمد ما شفته شيخ كته قال شنو في مباراة المريخ والهلال السابقة
			
		


اما شيخ كته كنت اتمني ان تصدق في النقل فانا صاحب البوست واخبرت الاداره انني تنازلت له منه وهو قال هذه القوله 
وقال افظع منها وتحدث عن الجوارح بعبارات جارح وعقابني بجزاء سنمار 





			
				المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته                                      
وتانى وحات الله
مافتح لى بوست
فيهو ريكاردو
او احمر مكه



هناء انا كنت صاحب البوست وتنازلت له عنه والنتيجه معلومه للكل 











الم تجد وشوش ضاحك افضل من هذه 
*

----------


## سامرين

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب انصر الزعيم نصر عزيز مقتدر
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ياجماعه براحه على احمر مازيمبى..تقوموا تطفشوا تانى نحتاج للتعادل قصدى لليفتح البوست ما نلقى.
*

----------


## الحارث

*منصورين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم نصرك المبين على جلافيط العرضة شمال
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## najma

*بالتوفيق ياااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم يا واحد يا أحد يا فرد يا صمد يا رحمن يا رحيم يا ملك يا قدوس .. ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث .. اللهم انصر المريخ يا رب يا كريم ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب انصر الزعيم نصر عزيز مقتدر
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ياجماعه براحه على احمر مازيمبى..تقوموا تطفشوا تانى نحتاج للتعادل قصدى لليفتح البوست ما نلقى.



تهئ تهئ تهئ
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اللهم انصر فخر البلد وزعيمها الاوحد سودان المريخ نصرا عزيزا علي بني الازرق 
*

----------


## كته

*اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف المرسلين
اللهم بفضل هذه الشهور المباركات
وبفضل عشره ذو الحجه
انصرنا ووفقنا
نصرا سهلا ميسرا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله النوم غلبنا 

الهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*النوم غلبنا بالجد
وبعاين للساعة من هسع داير اشوف الزمن كل شوية 
والرجفه حاصلة

وين شيخ طارق والحبيب الحوشابى الرجفه كيف
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*رجفة بتاعت شنو يا شباب؟
والله ده هلال البنرجف منو؟
أفففففففففففففففو!!!!
المفروض هم اليرجفوا مننا!!!

باذن الله منتصرييييييييييييييييييييين
وضاربين المهلهلين
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الرجفه من ريكو يادكتور 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*النتيجة 2-0
اها رايكم شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يادكتور المدرب قال بيلعب بسكواها واديكو وكلتشتى ورمضانكيف مانرجف
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله يطمنك يادكتور

والباسطه علي هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

النتيجة 2-0
اها رايكم شنو؟



يسمع منك ربنا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انت ابتسم وتكتك



وده بجيبها ويدق صدرو ويفرحنا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*76 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 6 والزوار 70)

معتصم الصايم,نادرالداني,مريخابي صميم,المريود,الحوشابي,kartoub
*

----------


## الحارث

*بالتوفيق للمريخ ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*وقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووون

نصرك يارب نصرك يارب نصرك يارب 

بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اديكو اديكو اديكو
فى الدقيقة 26 من الشوط الاول على شمال المعز محجوب اشعلت الملعب بعد فاصل كروى رئع من لاعبى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
*

----------


## kramahmad

*بسم الله اللهم نسألك النصر -اللهم انصر الزعيم نصر مؤزا -امييييييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*استديو تحليلي كبير من الجزيرة الرياضية يستضاف به الكابتن الرشيد المهدية والكابتن مصطفي النقر 
استضاف مراسل الجزيرة الكابتن خالد بخيت الذي تحدث عن عدم مشاركة عناصر مهمة كمثل سيف مساوي  ووجوده في دكة الاحتياطي خوفا من الايقاف 
واضاف خالد بانه الهلال فريق كبير ولا يهاب لقاء الكبار 
كما تحدث الكابن خالد احمد المصطفي والذي اكد استعداد المريخ ليعتلي صدارة المجموعة 
ووجه اليه سامر العمرابي عن عدم مشاركة ريمي اديكو رغم تالقه في مباريات الفريق 
رد عليه خالد بان هذه نظرة فنية واديكو موجود في البدلاء وعلى استعداد للدخول في وقت يراه المدرب 

*

----------


## kramahmad

*وينكم يا شباب المباراة قربت
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*دخول سريع كده 
شيخ طارق انا وايم الله اتفاءل بك 
خرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووج
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*ليه الاستديو التحليلي كله رشاشات
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*المريخ يلعب 4  4  2 
الحضرى باسكال ليما ضفر بله
الباشا السعودى رمضان الشغيل
كلتشى سكواها
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*قناة النلين ما ناقله الكوره ياريت رابط
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الاخبار شنو ياجماعه؟
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الاداء كيف والحاصل شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ضفر هدف
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قوووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هدفففففففففففففففففففففففف
ضفر من راسيه جميله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*احمد عبدالله ضفر
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*احمر مكه جاء والقووووون جاء
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله اكبر  الحمد لله الحمدلله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الهليل يلعب 4  3  3
يهاجم بكاريكا وسانية وسادومبا
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*وين الرابط؟
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الله اكبر 
ركلة جزاء مع سكواها
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يلعبها سكواها 
هدفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف
سكواهاااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي زوووووووووووووووووووووووووط ههههههههههههههههه  الروووووووووووووووووووووب
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*ياخوانا الكلام دا جد؟
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 15

الله اكبر ولله الحمد
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*موقع كوره لسه صفر /صفر
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*عاوزين اديكو علشان نحلجهم تب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحضرى يبعد هدف من خليفة الى ركنية
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحضري يا حضري
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 22
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الهليل يهاجم والمريخ يتراجع
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 22 (9 من الأعضاء و 13 زائر)

احمر مكة,محمد عوض حبشي,مرهف,معتصم الصايم,ياسر صديق,kramahmad,شمس الدين شريف,على الصغير,طارق حامد



بس يلعب علي كدا هجوم اصلو ما يدافع
*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*القادم احلىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الكلاب ديل ممكن ينضربوا اكتر من كدا ما في داعي يدافع
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ماعندهم حاجة يدافعو عنها هدفين من قولت تيت
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*هوي الخندقه ما حبابا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الدقيقة 26 من الشوط الاول وتسديدة خطيرة من رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*كورة قوية من رمضان مرت جوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يا رب نجيب التالت علشان نقطع ليهم العشم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الخندق دي اصلو ما كويسه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مهند يضيع هدف من خطاء دفاعى وعدم تغطية 
داخل خط 6 وانفراد
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*نتيجة كويسه بس دايرين التالت فعلا
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*السعودى والشغيل عليهم مساعدة الدفاع 
الدفاع مكشوف من الوسط
والهجوم الهليل وصل الى مرمانا كذا مرة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فاول خطر على راس18 للهليل
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله دي فرصه العمر فريق انت متقدم عليه ذى دا وبتقدر تجيب اهداف المفروض تلجنه نهائي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مبروووووووووووووووووك يا حضري
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مرة بسلام
وفاعل اخرى فى نفس المكان 
يستلمها الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*معكوسه هلالية وتمر امام المرمى والدفاع يتفرج تمر من الشرق للغرب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الهجووووم  خير وسيله للدفااااااع
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نحن غالبين 2 مفترض نمتص حماس لاعبين الهليل 
بدلا من مجاراتهم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فاول اخرى للهليل يستلمها الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*وبعدين ياخوانا دا كلام دا وين الخبره
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الخندقه بجيب الكنده يا لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بله يفقد الكرة من هجمة وترتعد هجمة للهيل ويعطل سادومبا من رمضان وفاول
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الخندقه الخندقه الخندقه اسوأ شي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفاول ينتج منها هدف للهليل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لاعبي الهلافيت بمثلوا كتير للحكم ونحن ديل ما بعرفوا يمثلو ليه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*دفاعنا مكشوف وفاولات كمية وفى مناطق خطرة 
والارتكاز غايب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لسه متخندق افتح اللعب عشان نضربهم لو هاجمت بنضربهم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 42
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*منذ الهدف الثانى للمريخ 
الهليل هجوم والمريخ تراجع
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هجمة خطرة للهليل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الرشيد بدوي عبيد تحيز ساااافر للهلافيت
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياخي ناسنا ديل  احيرو عديييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ ولابد من اللبع بهجوووووم حتي نحظي بنتيجه كبيره لان الهلافيت منتهين مره واحده
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*المفروض خروج بله ودخول العجب بديل له وينزل رمضان عجب مكان بله جابر وكلتشي يخرج ويدخل اديكو
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*نسالك ونحلفك بالله يا جبرة ويا ابراهومه ما تخندقو

عليكم النبى ما تخندقو

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الناس ديل مقتنعين انهم مرشوشين بس نحن بالخندقه دى بنديهم النتيجه
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 38 (16 من الأعضاء و 22 زائر)

عبدالله الليبي,محمد حسن حامد,محمد عوض حبشي,معتصم الصايم,الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار,احمر مكة,ياسر صديق,kramahmad,maxx48,Mohamed Eisa,najma,شيكو مدريد,شرقاوي,على الصغير,عبد العظيم حاج عمر,طارق حامد 
*

----------


## zeekoo

*يا ؤيكاااااااااااااااااااردو

ما تتراجع ما تتراجع

الجلافيط ديل لو اديتم قيمة بدرنو


العفص بس

هجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم يا ريكاردو 


يا جماعة صوتي راح عديييييييل
*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله جماعتنا ادو الجلافيط امل ربنا يكون في العون لازم اداء احسن في الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مهند حر والشغيل والسعودى دون المستوى 
عندما يتقدم ليما لايوجد من يحل مكانه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كربوا الدعوات ياصفوة
المريخ يحتاجها بشده
*

----------


## kramahmad

*اللهم نسألك النصر
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 32 (14 من الأعضاء و 18 زائر)

سكواهاسواها,محمد حسن حامد,محمد عوض حبشي,معتصم الصايم,الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار,احمر مكة,ياسر صديق,kramahmad,Mohamed Eisa,najma,على الصغير,عبدالله الليبي,zeekoo,طارق حامد
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*انفراد للباشا خيرها في غيرها
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بداية الشوط الثانى
والباشا يضيع انفراد
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ا رب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ركنية مريخية الدقيقة 6
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هجمة مريخية خطرة تضيع
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*هدف يضيع من قلشة جمعة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بداية كويسه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*لازم استثمار الفرص
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الهليل يلعب 3 بالدفاع 
بوى وصلاح الامين كاى
دى فرصة لهزيمة كبيرة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هيثم على الخط للدخول
بديل سادومبا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*عكسية من بلة يطلعها خليفه الى ركنية
يارب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يلعبه ليما استلمها جمعة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*12 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هجمة خطرة من كرة مرتدة من باص خاطى من رمضان يستلمها الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تنظيم وسط الهليل
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يا رب التالت
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*انفراد للمريخ يضعها رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هجمة خطرة وانفراد من سكواها وتضرب فى الحارس
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*دخول اديكو 
وخروج كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*دخول اديكو بديلا لكلتشي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الله ستر
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب الثالث
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هيثم يلعب باص لمهند  يلعب صاروخ جوار القائم
من جهة بله ولم يكن معه اى لاعب احمر
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هجمة مريخية تنتهى بتسلل
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*خروج صلاح الامين ودخول فداسى
الدقيقة23
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*خروج هلفوت ودخول هلفوت اخر
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ركنية للهليل
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تمر بسلام
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*حسيب الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*انفراد لاديكو يلعبها فى يد الحارس
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*3 انفرادات كاملة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قلق بديل للعجب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*دخول قلق وخروج رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*دخول قلق
خروج رمضان
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فاول للهليل على راس 18
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يستلمها الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هجمة للمريخ تنقطع من بله
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب اعصابي خلاص تلفت
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*سعيد قاعد وين وبسوى فى شنو
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اهجوم علي الهلافيت
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*34الدقيقة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركلة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*باسكال بطل
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*سكواهااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وهدف
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الهدف الثالث للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة38
والهدف  الثالث
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*سوار هلابي متحيز
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ووووووووووووووووووب وووووووووووب البكاء ضرب
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  3333333
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*والشماشة تبدا الشغب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*فيصل عجب يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*العجب على الخط
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*احييييييييييييييييييييييي انا لاعب شال الكوره بيدو نعمل ليهو شنو ياهلافيت
*

----------


## kramahmad

*يا رب الرابع
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*سيد اللبن سيد اللبن 
*

----------


## maxx48

*waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*قذف الملعب من شماسة الهليل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*دخول الزعيم والقائد والملك المفدي وملك الملوك وسيد الكره السودانيه
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الرابع علشان نشتت شمل الزريبه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اصلو ما دايرين خندقه دايريين بل وضرب شيديد
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*خروج الباشا ودخول العجب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب الرابع
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*mosmar      haytham
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اقتنع الجلافيط بالثلاثة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وووووو ووووو هوهو  وووووو ووووو هوهو وووووو ووووو هوهو  وووووو ووووو هوهو
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ضفر وبلة اكبر ثغرة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللله ستر الحمد لله 
اصلوز ما دايرين خندقه نهائي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة45 واضافى 4 دقايق
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الرشيد الجلفوط ساعتو غير مظبوطه قال
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هجمة خطرة للمريخ تنتهى بتسلل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا ليما كان تخلي سعيد عشان نضربهم بالرابع
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*​غيروا النتيجه فى البوست فوووووووووووووق
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ليما وباسكال احدهم سينال النجومية
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الرشيد متحيز تحيز سافر
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هدف لمهند
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب سترك ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب سترك


اعمل غيارات يا ريكاردو
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نهاية المبارة
بثلاثية
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*انتهاء اللقاء بفوز المريخ 3-2
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*peeeeeeeeeeeep     peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*الف مبروووووووووووووك 
وعقبال الكاس 

ون مان شو الهلال رشو 
نتمنى ان تكون مدخل للفوز بالكاس والممتاز 
وتفكك االجلافيط وتشتيتهمم
*

----------


## kramahmad

*تبكي بس يالرشيد
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*مبروك ولكن رغم الفوز لازال الاداء سيئا وياحليل المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*الى مزبلة التاربببببببببببببخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ يا هلافييييييييييييييييييييت
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أححححححححححححححححححححمدك يا رب . . . قلبنا نزل في ركبنا . . . خفنا الجماعة يدرنو . . . نصنا وقف و الدفاع فيهو ثغرات كبيرة 
بعد كدا ممكن نكتب بالأحمر بعد ما رشينا الزبون كما يقول حسن بسبوسة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بله وضفر اكبر ثغرة
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر كجول
					

دخول سريع كده 
شيخ طارق انا وايم الله اتفاءل بك 
خرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووج



قلتها قبل المباراة وكنت واثق منها
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*بله جابر اسواء لاعب في المباراة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووك ياصفوه
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر كجول
					

قلتها قبل المباراة وكنت واثق منها



هذه هي اللغة الدايرنها
                        	*

----------


## sudanese wargoo

*مليار مبروك والى اللقاء في دور الاربعة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر كجول
					

قلتها قبل المباراة وكنت واثق منها



تسلم يا حبيب والف مبروك والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الف مبروك يا صفوة الثلاثة اهداف
كنا نتمنى اكتمال السيرك ونصب الاهداف
الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بصراحة حضور المباراة داخل القلعة الحمراء متعة مابعدها متعة وخاصة اذا كانت في طابق شاخور
بالجد حضور المباراة وسط هذا الجمع المريخي العظيم متعة المتعة

قلتها ان هذا البوست سيحقق اعلى نسبة مشاركات في تاريخ مباريات المريخ وقد كان

بركاتك ياشيخ طارق حامد والتحية لك سيدو الرائع على التقديم





*

----------

